# Aria Trouble Trouble Bunny



## middlemuse (Sep 4, 2013)

I decided it would be fun and possibly useful to have a place to keep a record of life with my sweet Ariabunny. She's a rescue bunny of unknown breed, about 4.5 lbs, 2 years old, and is just the sweetest thing in the world. We adopted her last May, and she's my first bunny.

She loves humans, and she'll let pretty much anyone pet her (I'm told her previous home had a toddler), but somehow I feel like she and I have made big strides in bonding just in the last few weeks. I used to have to sit on the floor to pet her, but this week she finally decided she's more than happy to sit next to me on the couch if it means I'll pet her ears.




Breakthrough!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 5, 2013)

I was so bummed out this evening trying to figure out what I'm doing with my life, what my prospects are and why I'm not on any kind of career path yet. So I laid down on the couch to mope, and Aria looked up from her mischief, eyed me for a minute, the raced over and leapt up next to me for rubs. We did that for a long long time.

Between her and my husband I think I'll be okay.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 5, 2013)

Awwwwww!!! Isn't it amazing when they show us they might not understand what is going on with us but they love us & want to be there for us! Way to go, Aria! Aria knows & will help you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 5, 2013)

Very cute. Looks just like one we lost a couple of weeks ago, Beth. She was a couch snuggler too. As to a career path, you have to ask yourself what am i good at or have a talent for and can I make a living at it. Next, if you don't have the credentials, you need to work on your education toward the goals you want to accomplish. I enjoyed school so much I went for more than twelve extra years and several degrees, most of which had nothing to do with being and Engineer but made me irreplaceable at work.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow, Nancy, and I'd been asking myself if three years was too long to be in school. There sure are a few things I'd like to study!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 9, 2013)

So the other night Jon, my husband, was eating from a box of Cheezits at his desk. I don't know how Aria figured out that Cheezits are delicious, but she flipped out. She was circling his chair and periscoping, and jumping up on the furniture to try to get on his lap. We both nearly died laughing, and we were pretty bummed out that she couldn't have any (figure cheese isn't good for bunnies). I gave her a bit of carrot, but it wasn't the same.

Unfortunately I didn't get a picture. So here's an older one of her being an explorabunny.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 9, 2013)

She´s just lovely and glad she´s such a cuddle bun. It´s funny how they know when we need that bit of attention and jump up to cheer us up. 

Mine sometimes crowd round when I´m eating human food but I have to resist the temptation and find them something bunny delicious. There are always craisins if all else fails...they hear the bag rustling from miles away lol. You could try her with those for a little treat.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, she goes WILD for craisins. She doesn't get them often, though, because I'm watching her weight. I wish I had somebody watching mine.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 10, 2013)

Yesterday my usual 9 hour workday turned into a 13 hour workday, getting me home just in time to go to bed so I could get up and was back to work. (Luckily I like the job, and the family I'm working for was very apologetic and appreciative.)

So I staggered home, laid down on the floor to give Aria kisses, and the next thing I knew I was dozing off with my face buried in her fur. She was just being a little bunny loaf.


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 10, 2013)

Isn't it amazing when they know what they need to do for us! Can't help but love them! I think she deserves an extra Craisin! Wow! With the long day its good that you like your job! Hope the rest of the week's schedule isn't so long so you & Aria & your hubby can spend some time together relaxing & enjoying each other.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 13, 2013)

This is what hands are for!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 15, 2013)

She has a brand new box full of paper. It's not quite as beloved as her sheet, which she digs incessantly, but she's into it.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 26, 2013)

My husband sends me pictures of Aria when he's home but I'm at work. Usually she's asleep in them, but today she really wanted to go to class with him.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 26, 2013)

I love bunny noses, cute pic. She´s a lovely colour, I´d want to race home and snuggle her lol.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 26, 2013)

I totally do! She thinks her name is "Little Bunny" because that's what I say to her as soon as I step in the door.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 28, 2013)

That little nose is so adorable poking through the bars! She seems like such a sweety, and I agree that her colour is lovely


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 29, 2013)

My beloved loveseat. The Trouble Trouble nickname is well earned.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh dear, Bandit is a good destroyer too  It's lucky they're so adorable and loveable!


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah, she's just too cute to be angry with. And anyway, the loveseat was free. I'll probably just patch it and keep a better eye on her from now on.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 30, 2013)

I know the feeling, mine have chewed through cushions and covers, bit of the sofa and a list as long as your arm. 

You´ll get used to patching things up, I am becoming an expert at it. 

And no, you can´t be mad at them for long, it´s just what they do so we have to make sure we don´t put temptation in their way lol.


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 2, 2013)

She'll drop whatever she's doing for wheatgrass.


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 3, 2013)

Husband was writing a paper this morning, and it stresses him out when I yell at Aria to get out of trouble ("hey! No digging that couch!"). But I know her weakness and how to stop her:






(Softest cheeks!)


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 10, 2013)

Everything I own has tiny bites taken out.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha join the club. I have so many things with bits missing that it doesn´t bother me now, that´s normal when you have buns. Is nothing sacred lol.


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 11, 2013)

Aria disapproves of visiting the vet to have her nails trimmed.


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey, where'd the bunny go?


----------

